Ask HN: Which algorithm do you use for hashing your users' password? - bangda
======
itamarst
[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Password_Storage_Cheat_Sheet](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Password_Storage_Cheat_Sheet)

